# where are?



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are all the Rangers supporters tonight?
DOH!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

get it up ye


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

smeatos out and about, he is gonny set aboot all yez


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

haha ha 

'we fcuked your tiltle up we fcuked your title up' 

'nacho novo fcuking ****' he really is a liitle muppet

never heard them all night so funny.

How long before you know who comes along with some crap.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im a gers man but im going to make one comment.

im kinda glad the bhoys did it tonight, its a fitting tribute to a hero.

tommy burns will tonight RIP


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that the best you can do?Oh,come come!:wave:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> im a gers man but im going to make one comment.
> 
> im kinda glad the bhoys did it tonight, its a fitting tribute to a hero.
> 
> tommy burns will tonight RIP


jesus there are some decent ones, well done mate wish the rest of them were like you.

Although i hate rangers i have to applaud their efforts this season the players that is, it all helps the scottish game when our sides do well in Europe


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> im a gers man but im going to make one comment.
> 
> im kinda glad the bhoys did it tonight, its a fitting tribute to a hero.
> 
> tommy burns will tonight RIP


:thumb:
At the end of the day,most people are decent.The football banter is a way of life in Glasgow-how boring it would be without it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*SUFTC*
​


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

we have done well, if you go back 18 months to le guen we were ****ed royally...here were are 18 months on and we very nearly had a quadrouple.

any way well done to rangers.......and celtic for providing us with a great season.and all the rest of the teams of course haha


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

we are not all biggots but like the comment above this is glasgow...haha


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> we have done well, if you go back 18 months to le guen we were ****ed royally...here were are 18 months on and we very nearly had a quadrouple.
> 
> any way well done to rangers.......and celtic for providing us with a great season.and all the rest of the teams of course haha


oh god Paul le Guen my hero lol

Nah its been a great season in the spl just a pity Gretna didnt put up much of a fight


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Gavb said:


> oh god Paul le Guen my hero lol
> 
> Nah its been a great season in the spl just a pity Gretna didnt put up much of a fight


they might be saved yet, was on the radio the day that a viable bid had been put in for the club


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Gavb said:


> haha ha
> 
> 'we fcuked your tiltle up we fcuked your title up'
> 
> ...


your comment here just proves there are fckin scum who support every team...............

I suppose Neil Simpson is your hero........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> haha ha
> 
> 'we fcuked your tiltle up we fcuked your title up'
> 
> ...


To be fair, you didnt **** our title up, Celtic won anyways so even if we'd beaten you it would have made no difference 

I thought i'd be alot more annoyed than i am tonight but Rangers just ran out of steam in the last few weeks, nothing more to it than that.

I'm just glad to see that we're headed in the right direction since the shambles of PLG and those that are calling for Smith to resign are a complete disgrace, next season we'll be 10 times better i'm sure 

P.S - It's sad that you sheep shaggers get your thrills from playing us 4 times a season when the rest of the year is spent watching your squad under achieve time and time again 

PPS - Novo is God! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> your comment here just proves there are fckin twats on both sides...............


oh come on its not just the old firm who can have a bit of banter


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> To be fair, you didnt **** our title up, Celtic won anyways so even if we'd beaten you it would have made no difference
> 
> I thought i'd be alot more annoyed than i am tonight but Rangers just ran out of steam in the last few weeks, nothing more to it than that.
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I edited my post ....not twats .......scum.....try and keep up


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Cmon the hoops, I've been hearing the sound of bottles crashing from up Govan way for weeks now :thumb:

Ah well, the Rangers fans gave it out in 2003 so a wee bit of shoe on the other foot tonite .......

Queen Of The South anyone :wave:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I edited my post ....not twats .......scum.....try and keep up


not really hans gillhaus was mine, keep bitting though:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's ok. We'll re-surface this thread when aberdeen get put out the scottish cup by someone like Arbroath next season 


You have to take defeat gracefully, and lets face it - the old firm fans dont have to do it alot and the trophies more than make up for the losses. :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

would have help if you had quoted the correct bit from what i said before you replied.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> It's ok. We'll re-surface this thread when aberdeen get put out the scottish cup by someone like Arbroath next season
> 
> You have to take defeat gracefully, and lets face it - the old firm fans dont have to do it alot and the trophies more than make up for the losses. :thumb:


nicely put.

Baaaa Baaaa......your missus is calling you GavB.........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> not really hans gillhaus was mine, keep bitting though:wave:


aye and go learn how to spell you sheep shagger! :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> would have help if you had quoted the correct bit from what i said before you replied.


well i quoted it before you changed it maybe say what you mean first time eh.
:wave:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> It's ok. We'll re-surface this thread when aberdeen get put out the scottish cup by someone like Arbroath next season
> 
> You have to take defeat gracefully, and lets face it - the old firm fans dont have to do it alot and the trophies more than make up for the losses. :thumb:


nicely put.

Baaaa Baaaa......your missus is calling you ........


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> aye and go learn how to spell you sheep shagger! :lol:


was never an easy name to spell mate:wave:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> nicely put.
> 
> Baaaa Baaaa......your missus is calling you ........


:lol::lol: oh my god you changed it again


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> was never an easy name to spell mate:wave:


I meant "biting", or "bitting" as you put it


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> I meant "biting", or "bitting" as you put it


ah that to much time spent with sheep me thinks:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Right i'm off to bed. Will probably have to count sheep to get me to nod off. Will probably get to about 20, which funnily enough is around the same sort of attendance you get at Pittodrie when you dont play the old firm isnt it? :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> Right i'm off to bed. Will probably have to count sheep to get me to nod off. Will probably get to about 20, which funnily enough is around the same sort of attendance you get at Pittodrie when you dont play the old firm isnt it? :thumb:


oh stop it, sweet dreams :wave:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Cmon the hoops, I've been hearing the sound of bottles crashing from up Govan way for weeks now :thumb:
> 
> Ah well, the Rangers fans gave it out in 2003 so a wee bit of shoe on the other foot tonite .......
> 
> Queen Of The South anyone :wave:


True true, but at least we've one trophy this season, IIRC Selick won hew-haw in '03 

John


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

John-R- said:


> True true, but at least we've one trophy this season, IIRC Selick won hew-haw in '03
> 
> John


Aye even after 5 years you lot are getting the digs in 

Ah well time to pick a team for Euro 2008 and then only about 10 weeks till the madness begins again :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Aye even after 5 years you lot are getting the digs in
> 
> Ah well time to pick a team for Euro 2008 and then only about 10 weeks till the madness begins again :thumb:


Just jogging peoples memories about various excuses that space hopper O'Neill made at the time 

At the end of the day considering the diabolical state Rangers were in 18mths ago I'm more than happy with how this season has went.

Now let me choose.............
Right who's playing Engerlund first??????????????? 

Ah thats right :speechles

Naebody coz they didnae qualify    :lol:

:devil:

John


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep thats my dilemma, no England so that presents a problem as usually just support whoever they are playing against 

Suppose needs to be which teams have Celtic players current or previous playing for them, although Croatia and Russia will get a bit of support for obvious reasons :devil: :devil:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*SUFTC*​


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

spitfire said:


> *SUFTC*​


I'm going to hide your biccy's next time I see you :devil:

John


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Woke up this morning, my wife looked at me and asked "What is that you have stuck to your face".
I got up and looked in the mirror and realised it was just the biggest smile you could ever see.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

*C'MON THE HOOPS*


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Woke up this morning, my wife looked at me and asked "What is that you have stuck to your face".
> I got up and looked in the mirror and realised it was just the biggest smile you could ever see.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> *C'MON THE HOOPS*


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS!

Played out better than expected last night.

Watched the Don's game at the same time...Aberdeen played Ran*ers off the pitch and, as a weel bit of Icing on the cake Novo getting sent off and then kissing his badge as he was escorted up the side of the pitch...

MON THE HOOPS......:wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No u turns for the big bird this time

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/7415984.stm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta laugh 5 pages of rubbish (ok the banter between clark, gavb and gio is funny) probably only 2-3 people here are/were season tickets holders...

Glory hunters gotta love em.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Gotta laugh 5 pages of rubbish (ok the banter between clark, gavb and gio is funny) probably only 2-3 people here are/were season tickets holders...
> 
> Glory hunters gotta love em.


Season Ticket holder, Share holder and lifelong hoops fan...:wave:

Glory Hunter? Damn Right...Good thing my team is giving me alot of glory just now then is it not?

I actually seen you last night mate, driving down through Partick...I was the BMW driver with a smile as wide as the clyde.

Best of luck against QOTS, judging by your performance against Aberdeen you are gonna need it...


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Season ticket myself and Rangers till i die.

3 in a row.......only 6 more to go then hahaha.. we welcome the chase.

QOTS......that'll be that team who are in the final with us and not you's..........


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Season ticket myself and Rangers till i die.
> 
> 3 in a row.......only 6 more to go then hahaha.. we welcome the chase.
> 
> QOTS......that'll be that team who are in the final with us and not you's..........


I think you've forgtten something in that calculation and who was doing the catch up

Being totally honest, I think your lot have deserved more this season. But hey, that's football.

Not a season book holder this season but previous eight years or so. Share holder previously too. I wouldn't prevent someone holding an opinion just because they haven't had one. They're dammed expensive these days 

I think the SCF is another tough one. The heads are down at Ibrox at the moment. And as for Novo. He must have a loose screw.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Used to be a season ticket holder, well technically still in my name, but family commitments more important than going to the fitba. 

Glory hunters, mmmmm think I can taste some sour grapes :wave:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Woke up this morning, my wife looked at me and asked "What is that you have stuck to your face".
> I got up and looked in the mirror and realised it was just the biggest smile you could ever see.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


*Your team has just won the League after such a nail-biting finish and you waken up the following morning with only a big smile on yer face! Was your good lady sleeping elsewhere then? LOL Pat, you could have REALLY celebrated!:*p

I've just come in and stumbled across this funny thread with the usual suspects bantering, but quite obviously with searing emotions lurking beneath.

Rangers, in the last few weeks of the season, have simply reverted to the long ball game again so that Darcheville kept getting his white shorts all grass-stained time and time again. If he is still at Ibrox next season and can stay on his feet a bit more often then we may have a chance of doing something in the penalty box.

Quite simply, Rangers ran out of ideas over the last few weeks. They knew they weren't going to do it after their dismal 1-1 draw with Motherwell last weekend. For me, that was the killer.

Well done to Celtic for having the players with the mentality and fitness (since they played something like 15 fewer games than Rangers) for the last few games. They did what they had to do and Rangers came nowhere near it.

As for the Motherwells and Aberdeens etc, this has been their good season in 10 and they will fade back into the background again next season for several years to come.

Just as long as the Celtic supporters bear in mind how supportive and dignified Rangers and their supporters have been this season after the passing away of two prominent previous Celtic players. Rangers and their supporters sacrificed possible glory opportunities to mourn the loss of Phil and Tommy.

In a way, this season has shown how respectful both teams and their supporters can really be.

RIP Tommy and Phil.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> *Your team has just won the League after such a nail-biting finish and you waken up the following morning with only a big smile on yer face! Was your good lady sleeping elsewhere then? LOL Pat, you could have REALLY celebrated!:*p
> 
> I've just come in and stumbled across this funny thread with the usual suspects bantering, but quite obviously with searing emotions lurking beneath.
> 
> ...


Normally I'd give it about three weeks but being the end of the season I'll give it to about a week before, then it'll all kick off again. The trouble is there are good supporters out there but equally there are some nasty people and that's not just confined to foofball. There's rivalry and there's banter and there's hatred. And the line between the two is a very muddy water. Tommy and Phil were two gentlemen who knew exactly which side they stood on.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Well done to the Dons - What a way to earn 4th place to round off a pretty good season SCF would have been the icing on the cake but last 32 in europe 2 semi's in the cup and 4th in the league can't complain 

Will Mark McGhee still be at Motherwell after he summer Hmm not sure on that one 

Now when will the news come that Gordon has quit PH the amount of ****e he has had this season im surprised he didn't just put the champioship cup in the centre circle and walk away 

Rangers did Scotland in Europe proud til Manchester and i supported them all the way (well after AFC got knocked out anyway)


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Gotta laugh 5 pages of rubbish (ok the banter between clark, gavb and gio is funny) probably only 2-3 people here are/were season tickets holders...
> 
> Glory hunters gotta love em.


You don't need a season ticket to be a fan!People have family/job commitments which stops them.
Glory hunters my ****!We're in PARADISE!

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Season ticket myself and Rangers till i die.
> 
> 3 in a row.......only 6 more to go then hahaha.. we welcome the chase.
> 
> QOTS......that'll be that team who are in the final with us and not you's..........


You's is not plural!Did you not go to school?
Sorry didn't notice the top line,wouldn't have teased you.It's not your(plural)fault they lock animals in cages!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah you dont have to be season ticket holder to be a fan but you do to be a supporter and theres a difference between a fan and a supporter imo.

We are on cloud 9 as well 2 cups outta 4, right down to the wire for the league, UEFA Cup final 

What did Celtic do this season?? aww yeh the league...thats it!


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Supporter I am!However I don't have to explain why,how or when to you or anyone else.
Rangers have done well.This thread was only started as a tease,a bit of light banter-so please,LET IT GO FFS!:wall:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

mariejac said:


> You's is not plural!Did you not go to school?
> Sorry didn't notice the top line,wouldn't have teased you.It's not your(plural)fault they lock animals in cages!


Yep i admit i made a mistake on the you's......

However the animals comment?? how you can call me an animal?? or indeed are you calling all Rangers SUPPORTERS animals??

Tell you what, I will come down to your IQ and say " takes one to know one "...

Oh and if calling someone/ all Rangers Supporters 'Animals' is banter......well your banter is P*sh!


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Yep i admit i made a mistake on the you's......
> 
> However the animals comment?? how you can call me an animal?? or indeed are you calling all Rangers SUPPORTERS animals??
> 
> ...


Calm down!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Nah you dont have to be season ticket holder to be a fan but you do to be a supporter and theres a difference between a fan and a supporter imo.
> 
> We are on cloud 9 as well 2 cups outta 4, right down to the wire for the league, UEFA Cup final
> 
> What did Celtic do this season?? aww yeh the league...thats it!


Well yea, the league and straight into champions league next season. Oh and a closed seasons worth of ribbing. That'll do for me.:thumb: Especially after a season where if Rangers had won everything we (cellic fans) i.e. Celtic supporters could have had no complaints. I hope Strachan does walk. It doesn't look like he knows how to build a team. Poor signings and a refusal to play the best players and drop those that don't play well are also my reason for wanting him out. Comparisons with Big Jock are a joke. In custom detailers words, Big Jock knew. Aye, well he knew good players and he knew how to build a team. Rangers supporters should justifiably be proud of their seasons efforts but at the end of the day they were just not good enough.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

mariejac said:


> Calm down!


zzZZZZZZZ Jog on!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Dignity my brothers.

Let them steal strips and flog funeral tickets.

We Are STILL The People!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Dignity my brothers.
> 
> Let them steal strips and flog funeral tickets.
> 
> We Are STILL The People!!


Never quite understood that. What exactly does it mean


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Dignity my brothers.
> 
> Let them steal strips and flog funeral tickets.
> 
> We Are STILL The People!!


WOW!
You have issues-get your self some help!


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Think this one has run its course, nowt wrong with a bit of banter but FFS is this going to run all close season, descending into nonsense now   

Bring back the love to DW :argie: :thumb:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Think this one has run its course, nowt wrong with a bit of banter but FFS is this going to run all close season, descending into nonsense now
> 
> Bring back the love to DW :argie: :thumb:


HERE HERE, enough is enough...


----------

